# Why are novice riders buy unsustainable horses



## Horse2018 (13 June 2019)

I have seen it a lot lately I know a  girl thatâ€™s afraid ðŸ˜± of  her  horse and  wonâ€™t ride her horse because it keeps throwing her off and bolting as a result of her being novice on a a unsustainable horse But she wont sall the the horse.


----------



## Horse2018 (13 June 2019)

I meant unsuitable it wonâ€™t let me edit it


----------



## tallyho! (13 June 2019)

Oh well, you live and learn.


----------



## ihatework (13 June 2019)

Because they are inexperienced. Iâ€™m sure we have all been there and done that, I know I have.


----------



## Arzada (13 June 2019)

I'd say not riding a horse which bolts is a good decision. Why should she sell? She may simply like the horse and want to keep him. Or maybe she is keeping him because she doesn't want to pass on a 'bolting' horse to an unknown future and possible life changing injury to the next rider. We are all vulnerable to misbuying eg if the horse has been missold or we have overestimated our knowledge, skill, ability etc. Pro riders make mistaken purchases  too.


----------



## dogatemysalad (13 June 2019)

If she has discovered the horse is a bolter,  it's unsellable. Maybe she is taking responsibility for her mistake. 
More likely though, the horse doesn't bolt, it just reacts to her inexperience and with the right help and support, both horse and rider could have a ridden future together.


----------



## The-Bookworm (13 June 2019)

Op.
Perhaps you should reread what you have said in your previous posts before you comment on someone else's partnership with their horse.


----------



## conniegirl (13 June 2019)

Because idiots on facebook pretending to be experts convince them that its a good idea and that they can learn together.
Ive had many an argument in various groups about this topic.


----------



## Twohorses (14 June 2019)

Amen to what *conniegirl* said

It's also possible the horse wasn't really a bolter until it got away with it once.  A novice rider can bring out the worst in a smart & conniving horse, and a horse with a big motor the novice rider had no business buying in the first place but it was probably "really pretty".

One of my horses is the most friendly fella --- he comes running to the fence first to say hello.  A person can be an intermediate knowledgable rider BUT you had better be wearing a "no fear" t-shirt, or he will make mince meat out of your brain cells before you're out of the driveway.  He won't hurt you, but he will have you in tears.  

He's a hard working trail horse once you convince him he is not the boss.  He is not a horse for a novice but horses like him get sold to novices all the time and that is wrong on the part of the Seller.  That could be what happened in the instance the OP is talking about.

I spent a couple of decades re-schooling horses that humans ruined.  I then found them good homes with serious trail riders. 

Novice riders fall into three categories:
1.  "I am buying that horse because it is so pretty and let's me brush it".

2.  The Seller flat out lied, knowing the person was a novice who didn't have a clue what they were looking at.  Novices on their own, looking to buy a horse, stick out like the proverbial sore thumb.

3.  Then there is that small percent of novice riders who have grit, a LOT of common sense, great balance on the horse,  and can push thru the possible mistake they made in their horse purchase.


----------



## MiJodsR2BlinkinTite (14 June 2019)

The problem is that novices don't know they are "novices" - if that makes sense; they estimate their capabilities as being higher than they actually are; classic case of someone who's just been doddling around at the local RS and mebbe popped a few fences, then thinking they can cope with something scopey but green, which a professional rider might struggle with!

The other problem is that there's always someone, somewhere, who won't have a conscience and is quite happy to sell something which they know is blatently unsuitable, to a novice that turns up with cash in their hand after other more savvy buyers have gone away as they've got an experienced eye and can see a potential issue.


----------



## sportsmansB (14 June 2019)

I wish riding schools would rename their lesson hierarchy 
Intro
Beginner 
Beginner novice 
Novice 

Instead of Beginner, intermediate, advanced (or whatever) - I genuinely think that when people are in an 'advanced' riding school ride they don't recognise that they are novice riders in the big scale of the outside world. It means when a sale ad says 'not a novice ride' they think it doesn't apply to them...


----------



## tallyho! (14 June 2019)

Not a lot you can do about it really. Anyone can buy a horse. Anyone can buy anything practically except for guns (licensing etc) here. The BHS isnâ€™t the law. Itâ€™s just a charity at the end of the day.

Thereâ€™s more animal abuse in the â€œexperiencedâ€ category of animals in general so to be honest an overhorsed girl isnâ€™t really that bad in the grand scheme of things.

Donâ€™t mean to generalise but humans donâ€™t seem to have the greatest track record in animal welfare across the tilted globe, and since this girl is quite willing to keep her perceived disaster says a lot more about her conscience than the person posting about her.


----------



## coblets (21 June 2019)

I guess she can't really sell it if it's bolting and throwing her off regularly.

I think novice riders buy unsuitable horses because:
a) they don't realise that they are novices - happens a lot with riding school riders
b) they have great plans of training it up, and want to go on a 'journey' with their green horse
c) the horse didn't seem unsuitable at first (a likely possibility, given the amount of lying sellers)

I do know someone who's recently bought herself a project, and it's just become a downhill spiral. Why she refuses to get a professional trainer, or even some lessons, I don't know; I presume she wants the feeling of accomplishment. But the horse seems happy in its current role of a companion, so there's no reason to sell if they're both happy.


----------



## Tonto_ (9 September 2019)

coblets said:



			I guess she can't really sell it if it's bolting and throwing her off regularly.

I think novice riders buy unsuitable horses because:
a) they don't realise that they are novices - happens a lot with riding school riders
b) they have great plans of training it up, and want to go on a 'journey' with their green horse
c) the horse didn't seem unsuitable at first (a likely possibility, given the amount of lying sellers)

I do know someone who's recently bought herself a project, and it's just become a downhill spiral. Why she refuses to get a professional trainer, or even some lessons, I don't know; I presume she wants the feeling of accomplishment. But the horse seems happy in its current role of a companion, so there's no reason to sell if they're both happy.
		
Click to expand...

I've fallen into C before, luckily with only a share and the owner was on hand to help out with the problems we were having. First ride we had a few bucks going into canter, nothing I can't handle I learnt to canter on a pony that did this, otherwise a bit spooky but fine. Second ride not too bad. third ride, once I'd agreed to the share, it took me 20 minutes to get on, then he was running off, rearing and striking out, standing and refusing to move, Just generally being a real handful. I left wanting to cry, but his owner we saw I was having a lot of issues as she was always around to start with and helped us work through them


----------



## tallyho! (9 September 2019)

The other part to consider is that horses are sentient, have personalities and feelings. Obviously some horses like the change of scenery/don't care as long as has food/nonchalant.

A horse that seemed happy to have you ride it in a familiar environment might have been pretty relaxed at the time. However, sensitive ones, after a time travelling, being shown new surroundings and friends (or foes!) might become insecure. Its not always the sellers fault, or the buyers. I do often wonder how these animals feel, being passed from one owner to the other, not knowing what's around the corner. Or if it's happened for the first time... one moment you are part of your herd/home life and the next... new humans, new field, new stable, smells, grass tastes different, the other horses are wanting to kick your butt and screaming at you - where are all the people you knew?


----------

